# WOW, I've got an email from the FBI.



## Tez3 (Feb 5, 2013)

Not only an email but they care about me............:lfao::lfao::lfao:

*ANTI-TERRORIST AND MONETARY CRIMES DIVISION* 
*FBI HEADQUARTERS WASHINGTON DC* 
*FEDERAL BUREAU OF INVESTIGATIONS J.EDGAR HOOVER BUILDING* 
*935 PENNSYLVANIA AVENUE, NW WASHINGTON, D.C. 20535-0001* 
*Ref: FBI/DC/25/113/13/2013* 
*[url]https://www.fbi.gov*[/URL] 

*Urgent attention needed* 

*We have been informed through our global intelligence monitoring network that the sum of $10.500, 000.00, has been released from a bank in Africa bearing your name as the beneficiary without dist certificate to clear your name and fund from every terrorist or drug or money laundering activities* 

*The bank knowing fully well that they do not have enough facilities to make this payment from any part of the world to your account directly, used what we know as a secret diplomatic transit payment (s.t.d.p) method to make the payment. direct transfers are difficult and secret diplomatic transit payment (s.t.d.p) are not usually made unless the funds are related to terrorist activities and we ask why must your payment be made in a secret transfer if your transaction is legitimate.* 

*We do not want you to get into trouble as soon as these funds reflect in your personal account, so it is our duty as an international agency to correct these little problems before this fund reflects into your personal account.* 

*we advice you to contact us immediately, as your funds have been stopped and are being held in our custody, until you are able to provide us with the dist certificate within 3 days from the country that authorized the transfer to certify that the funds that you are about to receive are terrorist/drug free or we shall have cause to impound the payment and subsequently prosecute you for cross border terrorist financial activites.* 

*based on our findings, our investigative department wish to warn you against some miscreants, hoodlums and touts who go about scamming innocent people by claiming to be who they are not and thereby tarnishing the image of this wonderful country. By sending out fraudulent emails without our official logo and emblem we shall release your funds immediately we receive this legal document and we will ensure that you receive your payment without any further delay.* 

*Note *

*We decided to contact you directly by email to acquire the proper verifications and proof from you to show that you are the rightful person to receive this fund, because of the huge amount involved. Be informed that the funds are now with a top bank in the united state in your name and under the monitoring/custody of the FBI. At the moment, we have asked the bank not to release the fund to anybody that comes to them, unless we instruct them to do so, and only if we receive the dist certificate this is to enable us carry out a comprehensive investigation first before releasing the fund to you.* 

*hence, you are to forward your dist certificate to us immediately if you have it in your possession, if you do not have it, then let us know so that we will direct you to the appropriate authority to obtain the certificate then you are to send it to our office. And thereafter, we will instruct the bank holding the funds, to go ahead and credit your account immediately. If you fail to provide the documents to this office, we will prosecute you and take appropriate action against you for not proving the legality of the funds. *

*Finally if you truly want to receive this funds without F.B.I troubles then reconfirm the following below* 

*Name.* 
*Address..* 
*Sex* 
*Contact number..* 
*Country of origin of funds..* 

*Yours Faithfully* 
*SPECIAL AGENT JUKE WILLIAMS* 
*FOR FBI DIRECTOR* 
*MR. ROBERT S. MUELLER.*


----------



## Steve (Feb 5, 2013)

I love the name.  Special Agent Juke Williams.  I've never met anyone named Juke, although it does sound very much like the kind of name an FBI special agent should have.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 5, 2013)

I once got an e-mail from a guy in China trying to get his fortune out and all I had to do was send him my bank account number so he could transfer itironically he sent it to my Malware/Spyware/Virus research account 

A friend of mine got one of those FBI letters and absolutely panicked...I told him not to worry it was fake...but if he got anything from the CIA, NSA or DIA it was because I reported him as a financial contributor to terrorist :EG:

Note
CIA = Central Intelligence Agency
NSA = National Security Agency
DIA  Defense Intelligence Agency


----------



## arnisador (Feb 5, 2013)

Ha!


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 6, 2013)

When I get that money I promise to take everyone on MT out for a meal...if we can get everyone to agree where!! 


I rather liked the name Juke too, it has a ring to it. And the internet link to the FBI. Cool. 

On a more serious point, is it likely that if it were sent to an American rather than a Brit that it could seriously scare someone? Just the thing about 'terrorism' and the FBI etc? I'm not suggesting btw that Americans are more easily scared, just that here it would be Special Branch not the FBI who 'sent' it.


----------



## Cyriacus (Feb 6, 2013)

Tez3 said:


> When I get that money I promise to take everyone on MT out for a meal...if we can get everyone to agree where!!
> 
> 
> I rather liked the name Juke too, it has a ring to it. And the internet link to the FBI. Cool.
> ...



If someone really thinks the FBI would contact you by email over something like that, methinks theyre paranoid.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm thinking more of elderly people who are perhaps more old fashioned so while they may use email they don't use FB and such.
We've had a lot of diffrent cons here targetting them.


----------



## Cyriacus (Feb 6, 2013)

Tez3 said:


> I'm thinking more of elderly people who are perhaps more old fashioned so while they may use email they don't use FB and such.
> We've had a lot of diffrent cons here targetting them.



Well, i guess you could tell them that nothing important will ever be emailed to you unless you arrange for it to


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 6, 2013)

Cyriacus said:


> Well, i guess you could tell them that nothing important will ever be emailed to you unless you arrange for it to



Does that mean I shan't get the money then? I haven't actually worked out how much that is because American numbering is different from ours after a million, is it enough to buy America? That'll learn them roflmao!


----------



## crushing (Feb 6, 2013)

Have you ever considered having fun with the email scammers?  For example:  http://www.cracked.com/article_16234_having-fun-with-419-scammers.html


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 6, 2013)

As a side & serious note -- we're seeing a rebirth of the Spanish Prisoner con.  I've seen it via both phone calls and emails.  Essentially, someone contacts you and claims to be a relative, in trouble in some foreign land.  They need money for bond, or to pay a fine, or just had their wallet & funds stolen, and if you'd only wire money, they can come home.  Of course -- they _promise_ they'll pay it back!  Sometimes they have a name (I got an email from an uncle, who is known to travel -- but I also knew he wasn't out of the country at the time.  And there were the grammar errors, and some other issues...), or just "your grandson" or "your cousin..."   So, just something to watch out for.  (Though I've been tempted to mess with the email from my "uncle"...)


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 6, 2013)

jks9199 said:


> As a side & serious note -- we're seeing a rebirth of the Spanish Prisoner con. I've seen it via both phone calls and emails. Essentially, someone contacts you and claims to be a relative, in trouble in some foreign land. They need money for bond, or to pay a fine, or just had their wallet & funds stolen, and if you'd only wire money, they can come home. Of course -- they _promise_ they'll pay it back! Sometimes they have a name (I got an email from an uncle, who is known to travel -- but I also knew he wasn't out of the country at the time. And there were the grammar errors, and some other issues...), or just "your grandson" or "your cousin..." So, just something to watch out for. (Though I've been tempted to mess with the email from my "uncle"...)



I had one like that and it named a martial artist who lived not far away. He has Iain Abernethy come up about twice a year for seminars and I've contacted him by email to go to the seminars, I've only met him at these. I assume someone had hacked into his account and was sending the 'help' I'm stuck in Spain things to everyone on his contacts list. I did try emailing him but it was sent back, presumably he knew about the hacking. 
There was one case highlighted on the television where the parents of a student who was on gap year travelling in South America paid a large sum of money to help him which turned out to be a very clever con. He'd gone on a bus journey that was to take several days and he'd be out of contact by phone or email, someone obviously knew this and contacted his parents with the correct names etc and said they were him and he needed money urgently as he was in hospital. They of course tried to contact him and couldn't so they thought it was real and paid a lot of money. Of course as soon as he came back into contact they relised it was a scam.


----------



## Steve (Feb 6, 2013)

Tez3 said:


> When I get that money I promise to take everyone on MT out for a meal...if we can get everyone to agree where!!
> 
> 
> I rather liked the name Juke too, it has a ring to it. And the internet link to the FBI. Cool.
> ...


Not likely, but I'm sure that they wouldn't do it if it didn't work with some.

Some of the con artists are very slick.  I came home from work one day and my daughter was literally seconds away from giving a stranger remote access to her laptop.  He called her, identified himself as being from Microsoft, gave her some BS story about her laptop being infected with malicious software, took her to the registry where she saw a bunch of critical errors (everyone has them) and then told her that if she gave him remote access to her laptop, he'd clean it for her.

I took the call away from her and chatted with him for a few minutes, got a phone number out of him.  Googled the phone number, turns out this "company" has scammed a lot of people, primarily in the UK and was moving into the USA.  The MO was exactly what happened with my daughter.  Apparently, if you give them access, they install malware on your computer, and then charge you a bunch of money for good measure.


----------



## Steve (Feb 6, 2013)

Have you guys ever heard of "scam baiting?"  If not, you might enjoy perusing sites like 419 Eater.


----------



## Cyriacus (Feb 6, 2013)

Tez3 said:


> Does that mean I shan't get the money then? I haven't actually worked out how much that is because American numbering is different from ours after a million, is it enough to buy America? That'll learn them roflmao!



Unfortunately not - Canada, maybe. But America has too many expensive buildings in it


----------

